# Midlands Car Care - Mk5 Golf GTI Early Edition Prep - Auto Finesse Illusion!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We recently held an open session for a few of the Auto Finesse Sponsored cars to prepare their vehicles for Ultimate Dubs at our unit in Walsall, which isn't too far from where UD13 was hosted in Telford, away from the poor weather and rain at the time. As part of this day, I helped Emma prepare her Seat Arosa for the show which went on to win Runner Up in the 'Best Seat' category (the other two cars won Best Mk5/6 Golf and Runner Up Lupo). Emma kindly went on to recommend us to the owner of this Mk5 (which was Runner Up Mk5/6) to help him sort a few of the issues present in the paintwork. The owner Michael and I agreed a date and aimed to get this looking better ready for Early Edition...

Michael the owner also travelled all of the way up to us from Swindon which was very flattering indeed.

A few befores - this car isn't running air but is 'static' running KW Ultra Lows:


DSC07297 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07298 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07300 by RussZS, on Flickr

As the wheels were already very clean, and also relatively delicate, I decided to foam the car initially and use this along with a mixed up spray bottle of Valet Pro's Advanced Neutral to safely clean the wheels and begin to break down the traffic film present on the paintwork.

Wheels rinsed at high pressure first to remove any loose dust and dirt:


DSC07301 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Golf was then foamed:


DSC07305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07307 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheel Woolies were used to gently agitate the ValetPro ANSF on the rear of the wheels:


DSC07308 by RussZS, on Flickr

The smallest of the Valet Pro brushes was used to clean the faces of the wheels:


DSC07310 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, we worked around the more intricate parts of the car with Auto Finesse's new brushes:


DSC07311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07314 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07316 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the wheels were rinsed, Iron Out was used to safely remove any build up on brake dust pitting present:


DSC07317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07318 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the whole car was rinsed at high pressure to remove the foam solution and hand washed safely with Auto Finesse Lather shampoo and a CarPro mitt:


DSC07320 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07321 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing and rinsing again, we began to decontaminate the paint using a 3 stage process - fallout removal, tar removal then claying to pick up anything left such as tree sap.

We used Iron Out and Oblitarate to deal with the fallout and tar respectively:


DSC07322 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then moved the Golf inside to safely clay without any debris falling on the car, with the Auto Finesse clay and Glide for lubrication:


DSC07323 by RussZS, on Flickr

It didn't pick up very much at all - the GTI was actually very clean already, a real credit to its owner.

Next we safely dried the car using a combination of Uber Drying towels:


DSC07325 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a blower to remove any trapped water:


DSC07327 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this stage we were ready to begin assessing the paintwork. We already knew that all of the car with the exception of the roof had been repainted - this was reading around 350-400 microns consistently, and the roof being original paint was nearer the 130-140 mark.

After testing various combinations we settled on a mixture of Rupes BigFoot with cutting pad and Zephir and Flex VRG3401 with Lake Country HT Rotary Cyan Cutting Pad and Megs 101. We did also use the Rotex90 in places and the Festool RAP150 Rotary with extension bars.

Some pics from the corrective stages - all are before refining:


DSC07329 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07333 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07347 by RussZS, on Flickr

One of the many deeper scratches on the bonnet and roof:


DSC07359 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07363 by RussZS, on Flickr

There were some pretty heavy sanding marks present in the top edge of the bonnet too:


DSC07369 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07372 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07386 by RussZS, on Flickr

More intricate parts were dealt with via Festool Rotex90:


DSC07389 by RussZS, on Flickr

Front bumper before:


DSC07396 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC07399 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07404 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the cutting stage was completed, we moved the Golf outside (at around 11pm!) and foamed it off and rinsed at high pressure, to ensure any polishing dust was removed:


DSC07413 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07416 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07419 by RussZS, on Flickr

We then used the blower to safely dry it.

Next we wiped down the shuts and sills with Finale to ensure all polishing dust was removed:


DSC07425 by RussZS, on Flickr

We refined with a special combination which I have concocted using Flex 3401VRG and Red LC HT Pad, then cleansed with Rejuvenate by hand:


DSC07439 by RussZS, on Flickr

We used Mercury on the exhaust and Mint Rims on the wheels:


DSC07408 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07411 by RussZS, on Flickr

Two coats of Satin were used to dress the tyres to get a glossy look:


DSC07430 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive was used on plastic trim and door seals:


DSC07434 by RussZS, on Flickr

50.50


DSC07437 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07438 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Auto Finesse's show car wax - Illusion!


DSC07432 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then a final spot check with the 3M Sun Gun:


DSC07440 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07444 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some afters:


DSC07453 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07454 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07456 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07463 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07468 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07475 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07479 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07495 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07496 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07498 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07499 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07501 by RussZS, on Flickr

We will hopefully get some sun shots in the morning too if the rain holds off. Next up we have a Mk2 Focus RS in UG, Kia Sportage New Car Protection, Focus ST3 New Car Protection and a VW Scirocco for Full Correction, Engine and Interior!

Thanks for reading:


DSC07506 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

great work russ!


----------



## envious89 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work as usual team


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

absolutely amazing work there!

outstanding finish and the car stance etc is awesome.

would love to be cheeky and ask what a correction like that would cost from you guys as want to get my astra vxr done soon!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

excellent work as always chap. I thought you had left 3M tape on the line on the grille for a minute!!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Russ! Thanks for all your posts!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome golf!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome work dude, and great camera tekkers too!!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning work yet again Russ :thumb: those reflection shots are something else!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work once again Russ, looks amazing! Will be interested to hear how it does in it's next show but regardless, I'm certain the owner will be delighted!

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work Russ on a stunning but subtly modded dub! 

Alan W

P.S. Loving the Syslite! :thumb:


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ loving that colour and very nice finish as always, just can't get my head round this slammed look I keep telling myself its wrong but keep liking the pics


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Russ looks great!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ that's right up there with some of your best mate! Looks STUNNING :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> .............. just can't get my head round this slammed look I keep telling myself its wrong but keep liking the pics


Ride is poor with virtually no suspension travel and very poor turning circle but it don't half look good! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been watching the pics on Facebook and been looking forward to the write up. 
Amazing!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work on a great car. Love that blue colour


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Exceptional as always Russ :thumb:
I must ask though, do you ever sleep?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning work there as usual Russ, are you getting any grief from the gyppos? I see they have pitched camp close to you.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fanastic work, what a car! love it


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

:argie: fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice Russ.

Not usually into this dub scene, but the car looks incredible.. Real credit to its owner. Shocked its not on air as well, wouldn't last 10 minutes with the roads where I am lol.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome job on that mk5. Looks like a lovely example.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work as always Russ....what time do you finish?!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks very glossy, great work on Golf :thumb:.


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a nice car!! Nice result!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work Russ. 

Car is looking stunning with Illusion making it look dripping wet.

Credit to the owner for keeping it in such a great condition beforehand.


----------



## Jonse (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw this today. It was look spanking


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing results! Great looking car!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Quick pic of the car from today:


603931_571090469577927_1141550708_n by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Saw the car at EE today, looked very wet and deep finish. Credit to you Russ


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great work. just out of interest do those extension bars make it any easier to polish the bottoms of the door? i always find this area quite awkward - i have to sit down too. do they effect how the rotary handles?


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

looks awesome, loving them wheels :argie:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yet again truely stunning work russ!!

Would love to come and spectate a detail of yours!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work there Russ


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Stunning results mate, very nice golf that!!


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice job.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words


----------

